# First Smoke... Chicken Bacon Bites... Q-View



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

So, this weekend I had my first smoke.  I have the MES 40 and an AMS.  I had issues with flavor (Rub) and not enough smoke.  My AMS wasnt lighting correctly (mainly because I didnt have a butane lighter.)  Also, I was putting it on the bottom left of the smoker, is that a good spot? So I used a rub (made it on the fly) Salt, Pepper, Granulated Garlic, Onion Powder, Brown Sugar, Crushed Red Pepper Flake, Paprika, Cayanne, Chili Powder, and Cumin.  I just mixed without any rhyme or reason in measuring.  The taste was a little "off".  No real smoke flaver due to the AMS issue.  275 for 45 min, then mopped with sweet baby rays BBQ sauce. 30 min longer, then I put them on a hot grill for a few min.  

I had such a great time smoking, I just wish the final product was better.  I think I have to get the AMS smoking good, and find a rub I like.  Ah well, I had a blast, and I'm learning! I forget where on the forum I got the recipe, but thanks to whoever it was! Beer can chicken was also going, Q-view on that coming up soon.








Rubbed, wrapped, and ready to smoke.







275 and starting to smoke







Sorry a little blurry. Just about done.







Finished product. 

Very fun time!

Any tips?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 6, 2011)

Pittman said:


> So, this weekend I had my first smoke.  I have the MES 40 and an AMS.  I had issues with flavor (Rub) and not enough smoke.  *My AMS wasnt lighting correctly (mainly because I didnt have a butane lighter.)  Also, I was putting it on the bottom left of the smoker, is that a good spot?*  So I used a rub (made it on the fly) Salt, Pepper, Granulated Garlic, Onion Powder, Brown Sugar, Crushed Red Pepper Flake, Paprika, Cayanne, Chili Powder, and Cumin.  I just mixed without any rhyme or reason in measuring.  The taste was a little "off".  No real smoke flaver due to the AMS issue.  275 for 45 min, then mopped with sweet baby rays BBQ sauce. 30 min longer, then I put them on a hot grill for a few min.
> 
> I had such a great time smoking, I just wish the final product was better.  I think I have to get the AMS smoking good, and find a rub I like.  Ah well, I had a blast, and I'm learning! I forget where on the forum I got the recipe, but thanks to whoever it was! Beer can chicken was also going, Q-view on that coming up soon.


What I do is I get it burning while I am getting other things ready and once it is going good I place it on the rods to the left of the heating element...

Food looks great.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 6, 2011)

looks good from here. Your right you probably just need a rub you like ( jeff makes a great one ). Then you can get that MES real good & dirty!!


----------



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ill try Jeffs, he sells the recipe right?


----------



## cdot (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics look good...Rome wasn't built in a day, keep up the good work.


----------



## captsly (Jun 6, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Thanks guys. Ill try Jeffs, he sells the recipe right?


Here is the link to the page where you can purchase his rub and sauce.  http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-naked-rib-rub-recipe-smf.html

I love the stuff.. Try it exactly like the recipe first before you change anything. I add a little more salt for my taste.....

BTW the chicken bites look great!

Jeff


----------



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

You're right cdot! 

Just ordered Jeff's, thanks all!  With the AMS, if I am smoking for like 2 hours, lets say a beer can chicken, should I fill the bottom of the AMS with about a 1/4 to 1/2 in, and light both ends really good?  It should be smouldering, not lit with a flame right? 

AMS tips would be a big help!


----------



## captsly (Jun 6, 2011)

When I light mine I blow it good until you see a good cherry coal glowing. If you are going for 2 hours of smoke, I would definitely light up both ends and let her go!! Make sure you fill up the rows and tamp it down on something solid to compact it good.  Also I put the dust I am getting ready to use into a bowl and microwave for 1 minute, mix it up and in for another minute to dry out any moisture before filling the maze.

Jeff


----------



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the tips, cant wait to try!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2011)

The chicken bites look delicious! You just gotta get the inside of that smoker dirtied up a little!


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 6, 2011)

Great lookin Chix!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

captsly said:


> When I light mine I blow it good until you see a good cherry coal glowing. If you are going for 2 hours of smoke, I would definitely light up both ends and let her go!! Make sure you fill up the rows and tamp it down on something solid to compact it good.  Also I put the dust I am getting ready to use into a bowl and microwave for 1 minute, mix it up and in for another minute to dry out any moisture before filling the maze.
> 
> Jeff




What he said----Plus:

Fill them all but the top 1/8" or so. Don't try to guess how much length of rows you'll need. When you've had enough smoke, just take a spoon or screwdriver, or whatever & scrape the smoldering dust away from the unburned dust. It will stop & then you can save the rest for next time.

Bear


----------



## pittman (Jun 6, 2011)

Very smart bear! Thanks for the tip, I'm going to do that!


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2011)

You can also zap the wood dust in the microwave for a few seconds if your having trouble getting it lit.


----------

